# Danke BUFFED



## Thalonius (23. Dezember 2008)

_*An dieser Stelle will ich mal ein großes Lob an Buffed schreiben. Die komplette Page, das buffed Magazin, die Datenbank, die Shows und Casts sowie das Forum und die freundliche Community sind echt der Hammer. Nirgentwo anderst findet man so schnell Hilfe oder aktuelle Informationen. In diesem Sinne Wünsche ich der Community und allen Usern schöne Weihnachten und ein gutes neues Jahr!!!!! 

Ich wünsch mir fürs nächste Jahr das ihr einfach so weitermacht wie bisher ihr seid echt Spitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_

Eure Jassi Hammerhagel


----------



## Maladin (23. Dezember 2008)

Danke :>

Ich war mal so frei das Thema zu verschieben.

Fragen zu dem Threadumzug bitte per PM an mich.

/wink maladin


----------



## P-bibi (23. Dezember 2008)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Super Klasse seid ihr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (24. Dezember 2008)

für meinen Geschmack zu WoW lastig. Auch im Buffedmagazin dreht sich fast alles nur um WoW. Aber da sind andere Zeitschriften nicht besser. WoW Sonderheft hier, WoW Sonderheft da .......

Für das nächste ja wünsche ich mir auch mal ein Sonderheft über Warhammer, wäre mal schön


----------



## little sister (24. Dezember 2008)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> für meinen Geschmack zu WoW lastig. Auch im Buffedmagazin dreht sich fast alles nur um WoW. Aber da sind andere Zeitschriften nicht besser. WoW Sonderheft hier, WoW Sonderheft da .......
> 
> Für das nächste ja wünsche ich mir auch mal ein Sonderheft über Warhammer, wäre mal schön



/signed

schlechter gehts nimmer ;p


----------



## Syane (25. Dezember 2008)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> für meinen Geschmack zu WoW lastig. Auch im Buffedmagazin dreht sich fast alles nur um WoW. Aber da sind andere Zeitschriften nicht besser. WoW Sonderheft hier, WoW Sonderheft da .......
> 
> Für das nächste ja wünsche ich mir auch mal ein Sonderheft über Warhammer, wäre mal schön



Naja im Vergleich 11,5 Millionen WoW Spieler ...und in jedem anderen MMO MAXIMAL! 1 Million. DA ist es doch klar das man lieber was für WoW Rausbringt um da möglichst viel Profit rauszuschlagen (Wer würde das nicht?)

Ich persönliche Spiele kein WoW Mehr sondern warhammer ... und nur weil ichwarhammer spiele finde ich jezt nichtaufeinmal das Buffed jezt sofort auf der stelle weniger über WOW  berichten soll ... wäre ja auch dumm ...Buffed ist nunmal eine große Anlaufstelle für die Spieler wow's .. und ich finde man sollte Frohsein, dass Buffed auch etwas für die anderen MMo's tut ..selbst wenns nur sogenannte Nischen mmos im vergleich zum Marktriesen sind.

Von nem Warhammer Sonderheft hätte ich nich viel, da ich es nicht lese ..so wie ich die wow dinger auch nicht lese :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Dezember 2008)

Ach man sollte froh darüber sein, das ein "Portal für Online-Spiele" auch mal was anderes bringt außer WoW? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und im Vergleich zu denn 11 Mio Asiaten ist doch eh jedes andere MMO ein "Nischenprodukt"...


----------



## Mikrok (2. Januar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> für meinen Geschmack zu WoW lastig. Auch im Buffedmagazin dreht sich fast alles nur um WoW. Aber da sind andere Zeitschriften nicht besser. WoW Sonderheft hier, WoW Sonderheft da .......
> 
> Für das nächste ja wünsche ich mir auch mal ein Sonderheft über Warhammer, wäre mal schön



/signed




Syane schrieb:


> Naja im Vergleich 11,5 Millionen WoW Spieler ...und in jedem anderen MMO MAXIMAL! 1 Million. DA ist es doch klar das man lieber was für WoW Rausbringt um da möglichst viel Profit rauszuschlagen (Wer würde das nicht?)
> 
> Ich persönliche Spiele kein WoW Mehr sondern warhammer ... und nur weil ichwarhammer spiele finde ich jezt nichtaufeinmal das Buffed jezt sofort auf der stelle weniger über WOW  berichten soll ... wäre ja auch dumm ...Buffed ist nunmal eine große Anlaufstelle für die Spieler wow's .. und ich finde man sollte Frohsein, dass Buffed auch etwas für die anderen MMo's tut ..selbst wenns nur sogenannte Nischen mmos im vergleich zum Marktriesen sind.
> 
> Von nem Warhammer Sonderheft hätte ich nich viel, da ich es nicht lese ..so wie ich die wow dinger auch nicht lese :>




ja und?? Es gibt auch 11 mal so viele Hefte nur über WoW!!!! Ich glaub es gibt nur wenige WoW Fans, die sich das Buffed Heft kaufen, weil sie nur WoW haben wollen.... Wenn das nächste Buffed Heft GAR KEIN WoW bringen würde würde sich nicht viel ändern.... Das EINE %, der WoW Fans, der sich das Heft kauft wird durch viel mehr Leute ersetzt, die das Heft NICHT kaufen, weil zuviel WoW drinn is!!!!


----------



## Exeone (4. Februar 2009)

Ich muss auch mal ein Lob loswerden vor einiger zeit gab es ein thread wo wir uns beschwert haben das zuviel wow gezeigt wird. ( den finde ich leider nicht mehr) Aber wenn man heute auf der News Seite vorbeischaut sieht man eine deutliche Besserung war hdro und sogar aoc haben eine eigene schow( wie wäre es denn mit noch einer EVE schow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

im diesen sinne MFG


----------



## -RD- (11. Februar 2009)

...und bereits ab dem 4. Posting driftet ein Dankesthread an die Mitarbeiter von Buffed.de, die ein KOSTENLOSES Online-Forum mit massig KOSTENLOSEN Reportagen, Videos, etc. aktuell und interessant halten, in einen der unzähligen "zuviel WoW"-Mimimi-Threads ab.

In diesem Sinne:

Danke an die Redakteure, Newsreporter, "Seite-Up-to-date-Halter" und sonstigen Beteiligten an Buffedcasts, Shows usw. für die Arbeit die ihr euch selbst macht und vor allem die Arbeit, die ihr hier im Forum teilweise mit diversen verbalen Kindergartenbesuchern habt.

BIG THUMBS UP!


----------



## arieos (12. Februar 2009)

Als es noch Black Legion war .. hatte ich mich schon registriert .. wieviel Jahre ist das jetzt her ? Da war das BLASC tool noch fies buggy und version 0.0xxx  

Da gabs nur die alte Curse seite, als wow-Hilfe .. 

und was ist aus den Black legion Kinderschuhen geworden ? Das hier .. 

ganz großartig. Find ich toll wie ihr das macht. Weiter so.

PS: bitte Heinrich, komm wieder in den Podcast. Ich brauch einfach deine Themenabschweifungen ..


----------



## HGVermillion (16. Februar 2009)

arieos schrieb:


> PS: bitte Heinrich, komm wieder in den Podcast. Ich brauch einfach deine Themenabschweifungen ..


Da sollten wir eine Pettion drauß machen, komt ja in Mode,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es menschelt halt mit Heinrich mehr, nur Infos ist langweilig, ich will hören wie ihr mal wieder gewiped seit weil XY mit eurem Priester passiert ist wärend ihr gerade die neuesten änderungen am Priester erklärt. Fehlt auch in den anderen Teilen, Flo2 reißt das meist noch raus, aber ansonsten sind die meisten Podcasteile nur noch Analysen der Situation des Spiels und der änderungen. Wo sind zb bei Warhammer die Erfahrungsberichtie ala "letztens lief ich durchs Reikland als..... und dann hat der Feuermagier....... und dann liefen wir alle in den AE des Festungslords.

Gleiche Infos, mehr Nonsens  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

wiso gewisse leute immer in alte threads posten müssen ...


----------



## HGVermillion (16. Februar 2009)

Weil ich nicht extra einen neuen Thread zu dem Thema aufmachen wollte.


----------

